# nice little Portuguese campsite



## n brown (Apr 25, 2018)

not sure where to put this
just came across this place ...Redstone camping on the N270 between Messines and Paderne, run by a  by a very laid back guy who speaks good english , just a field with water ,ehu and cassette emptying. Google Maps 
best bit is it's behind a bar ran by two mates of ours , Rui and Sarah, which does a good flinglish and sunday roasts etc,has wifi and a small charity shop with loads of books etc
5e a night , 7e with ehu.flinglish 5e  oh yes the bar is called The Olive Branch


----------



## Antony (Apr 25, 2018)

What’s flinglish?


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 25, 2018)

*Flinglish*

From the context surely  full english


----------



## n brown (Apr 25, 2018)

Derekoak said:


> From the context surely  full english


 perzackly !


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I'll add it to the POIs


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 26, 2018)

*Perzackly*



n brown said:


> perzackly !



As Mr Browns now official translator, he is saying Exactly. Similar to the Accrington Stanley milk advert punch line.


----------

